# My Pearl Ex was delivered



## Bobostro61 (Apr 10, 2013)

Got to try out Pearl Ex powders for the first time.  Here's my very first blanks made with it.  That Pearl Ex is some pretty neat stuff if you ask me...


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice work Bob!! What did you learn about the process?


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 10, 2013)

Jim Burr said:


> Nice work Bob!! What did you learn about the process?



Not a whole lot of time once the PR starts doing its thing!  I caught the gold (in the blue and gold blanks) right as it was starting to solidify.  It was actually "gobbing" as I was pouring it into the PVC pipe.  Had to move fast.  Also a little worried about air bubbles in the vertical pour into the PVC.  I don't have a pressure pot, so I have to live with bubbles I guess.

I love the idea of the PVC tubing just for the simple fact that its already round right out of the mold.  Mixed way too much for the pour.  Hence the square blank.  They'll both get used for sure though! It will be interesting to see what comes out on the lathe.

I'm really interested to see what the copper and gold looks like after its turned.


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 10, 2013)

HA!!! I think the time factor is the most important lesson of all! As a suggestion...I have some Votive candle molds from Michales. When mixing resin, I always make more, dump it in the candle mold and POW!!...bottle stopper blank! Great way to use the extra and get something cool out of it!


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 10, 2013)

One thing I just noticed on the blue and gold blanks.  They are both from the same batch i mixed up and poured at the same time.  Right now, the square one is solid as a rock.  The round one is rubbery.  I can actually bend it some.  How strange is that?  Is there a big difference in curing time between pouring into a square mold and a pvc tube?


----------



## panamag8or (Apr 10, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> One thing I just noticed on the blue and gold blanks.  They are both from the same batch i mixed up and poured at the same time.  Right now, the square one is solid as a rock.  The round one is rubbery.  I can actually bend it some.  How strange is that?  Is there a big difference in curing time between pouring into a square mold and a pvc tube?



Just give the round one some time, maybe another hour, and it will be hard, and have that perfect "clack" sound when you tap it on something. I guess it's exposure to air that it needs to fully harden.


----------



## vanthavv (Apr 11, 2013)

looks amazing....


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 11, 2013)

looks like a good cast


----------



## BSea (Apr 11, 2013)

The square one was more compact, so it generated more heat, and cured faster.  About a year ago, I made an 8" long X 4" round blank in PVC.  It got so hot, I thought the PVC was going to melt.  

Panamag8or is right, just give it some time, and it will harden.  If you have a toaster oven, put it in there for about 30 minutes or so at 150, and you should be fine.

Just be warned, casting can be as addictive as turning.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 11, 2013)

When I checked it this morning, it was hard as a rock.
As for the addiction, you're right!  Have t made a pen en a few days cause I've been playing with resin.


----------

